# Bridgeport in Tulsa Craigslist - askig 1000 and they will load it for you.



## kevinpg (Jan 3, 2015)

Just saw this - in Broken Arrow very near Tulsa. says the contact is Kevin, that is not me.  I live near OKC and was browsing. There are pics in the ad as well.

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/tld/4829483973.html

Bridgeport Mill

 Used

 1 Brown and Sharpe Tool Co Cutting Head - has some tooling for the Brown and Sharpe side.

 1 Bridgeport Morris Taper #2 Cutting Head (MT2) - No tooling for the Morris Taper side.

 $1,000

 Can Hear Run - Can hear the Bridgeport Morris Taper Side Run - Have never set up the Brown & Sharpe side.

 Runs.  Cuts.  

 We have a forklift and can load it onto your truck or trailer at no extra charge.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 3, 2015)

That is a pretty rare machine, just the head may be worth the money.  I've never seen one with a 12,000 RPM spindle.


----------



## kevinpg (Jan 4, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> That is a pretty rare machine, just the head may be worth the money.  I've never seen one with a 12,000 RPM spindle.



I was just bored and browsing, there are several mills now in the Tulsa area including a CNC Bridgeport with an X travel issue for 900 bucks with 3 stands of tools in holders (look like collets with tools in them - maybe 18- 20 assorted collets with tools and a few empty.


----------



## d4xycrq (Jan 5, 2015)

Unless I'm missing something, looks like it has two Master machining heads.  (M-heads)  I wouldn't be a buyer at a K.  Now, if it had one J Head, ....deal.

Ray


----------

